# Muley *Better Pics* (needs name!) (image heavy)



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

He cooperated with me yesterday. Before I even parked my car he was leading the pack and galloped right up to me! and the whole time i was there he kept me within sight.... even when i went to the other side of the pasture to ride!!  My trainer told me to find a good name for him!!

So if you guys have any ideas, let me know.... I really would like something religious, but it doesn't have to be, you can put show names and/or barn names.... thanks in advance


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

what about Luke, or Ceaser, or Simon

just giving my two cents
:]


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

he is one gorgeous boy! I'm glad today he wasn't camera shy!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

salty, i thought about luke and simon..... but i'm like Isaac now...idk

appy, yeah, i took those yesterday and he was really photogenic, i took some more today i can post.... he wouldn't show me his "good side" he got bit by the jerk dominant horse..... grr, i don't like him


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Here's some more pics I took today!! 





































Can't wait to hear anyone's ideas for names!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

he's so adorable!

He looks like a Luke to me


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I thought that too, but I think I like Lucas more, idk.....


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

He's adorable! What breed is he crossed with?
He's cute. I love his ears. I think Isaac is an adorable name for him.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Cheval said:


> He's adorable! What breed is he crossed with?
> He's cute. I love his ears. I think Isaac is an adorable name for him.


i have no idea.... some one just gave him to my trainer....

I'm debating between: Isaac, Lucas, and Luke, and maybe Simon


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

For some reason, I still like Isaac. I think it just fits his little face.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Cheval said:


> For some reason, I still like Isaac. I think it just fits his little face.


I know that's what i think too, but before i'm sure i'll have to figure out his personality


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

MAK he is a very good looking boy! I really do like him. 

I think Issac is a very nice name for him.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

Isaac suits him....go wiv isaac


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I have no idea why but Touching Faith came into my head as a show name :?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I think I'm going to go with Isaac. Just because I fell in love with a horse named Luke and my cousin's name is Luke, and I knew a guy at camp called Lucas....

moomoo I really like that show name! i might tweak it a bit to maybe "A touch of Faith" or "Touched by Faith" or something, but I love the idea!!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Buddha.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Abby said:


> Buddha.


preferably something Christian


----------



## bakersuzie (Mar 19, 2008)

he looks like a big boy to me so i am thinking "goliath." this isn't a bible name but i also like Chester or Festus.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

what about Jacob or Jake


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I LOOOOOOOOOVE HIM!! HE'S GOT A FACE ANYONE CAN FALL IN LOVE WITH!

my vote: Isaac (sp?)
Show: A bit of Faith (or your other suggestions!!)

I love hime, very adorable


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! I'll be talking to my trainer soon to see if we can work something out!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

I think Jacob.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

I think he looks like an Abraham. Abe for short.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*mule name*

hey he looks like my old moses mule a face that will lead people to love him


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i like isaac too. its a lovely name 

and he is sooooo cute


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

bakersuzie said:


> he looks like a big boy to me so i am thinking "goliath." this isn't a bible name but i also like Chester or Festus.


I found out that his brother's name is Festus, lol!

Everyone, he still needs a name!!! For anyone who wants to know his personality, he's smart, a bit mischievous, funny, and energetic, yet calm...

Isaac doesn't really fit him because he's more of a kid than a boring old thing


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Jericho


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

He looks like an Elisha to me. Ya know..Not Elijah...but Elisha....then call him Eli... :wink: 

You may or may not know the story... Check our 2Kings...I'm pretty sure chapter 2


----------

